# Flourish Excel dosing a No No after lights out?



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

It will do no harm, if that's what you're asking. It's possible that it will be 'used up' killing off algae, bacteria, and other germs prior to it being used by the plants though. Dosing before lights on is better than after lights off in that regard.


----------



## abcemorse (Jul 24, 2008)

Personally I prefer dosing excel with lights out as it tends to break down more quickly under lights. Take that with a grain of salt however as I prefer that it get used up killing algae:thumbsup: One drawback to large (post-WC) doses is that it is an oxygen reducing agent, and with lights out plants aren't making O2 anymore, but I've never seen any signs of O2 stress in the fish from it.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Good things to know about and take into consideration as i'm going to start using excel tomorrow!

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## manofmanyfish (Mar 31, 2008)

CKJ said:


> Good things to know about and take into consideration as i'm going to start using excel tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks for the tips!


Well, since only two people have weighed in on this topic...I wouldn't say that there is a body of knowledge going here. Why don't you let us know what you are going to do and then see if you can tell any difference if you switch..../


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

With the lacking body of knowledge here, I suggest you venture over to APC and ask Seachem directly in their subforum.


----------



## manofmanyfish (Mar 31, 2008)

imeridian said:


> With the lacking body of knowledge here, I suggest you venture over to APC and ask Seachem directly in their subforum.


You asked why don't I "venture over to APC and ask Seachem directly"? 

I'll tell you why...because, I can't handle the truth!


----------

